# When do I know when to have my Thyroid Removed?



## stlthyroid (Feb 6, 2011)

I've posted a few things on here already, and I am currently waiting for the pathology report from my FNA, but here are my stats

Diagnosed with Multinodular Goiter.
Main goiter is fast growing-it's currently 3.9 cm-covering my Ismus
Both sides of my thyroid are covered in nodules ranging from .09cm to 2.3 cm(Diffusedly enlarged)
I've previously been diagnosed with Vitiligo.

My lab results are 
T4- is 1.2 with a range of .09 to 1.7
T3 is 3.8 with a range of 2.5 to 4.4
TSH is .84 with a range of .27 to 4.20

Having symptoms of extreme anxiety, recent development of panic attacks, frequent urination, shakiness, overall just not feeling "right" at all.

If my pathology comes back not cancer, what are the chances they will take out the entire thyroid? It just doesn't seem like a good idea to leave a fast growing nodule in the center of my throat, that is already 3.9cm.

Just looking for opinions here


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you had any antibody tests done? Or a radioactive uptake scan?

Your nodule is large, and if it's fast growing that would concern me. Has your doctor talked about surgery?

When I was speaking to surgeons about a thyroidectomy, I was told that if a nodule was growing and causing you difficulty, (throat pain, tightness, etc) they would take it out. It would seem to me with all your nodules, and the fact that they are fast growing, that a surgeon would have problems taking it out.

How do you feel about it? Do you want it out?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stlthyroid said:


> I've posted a few things on here already, and I am currently waiting for the pathology report from my FNA, but here are my stats
> 
> Diagnosed with Multinodular Goiter.
> Main goiter is fast growing-it's currently 3.9 cm-covering my Ismus
> ...


Please let us know when FNA results come in. It is to soon to speculate.


----------

